

PayPal Reverses Indian Accounts - braindead_in
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/02/personal-payments-and-local-bank-transfers-in-india/

======
narendranag
The Reserve Bank of India has not approved wallet services yet -- and Paypal
function as a wallet.

What it means is that you can receive payments into your paypal account, but
you can't transfer them to an Indian bank account.

That sounds like a fund freeze to me .. you can make the money, but you can't
have it.

Bugger.

~~~
jules
Can you transfer via a bank outside of India?

~~~
tbrownaw
Greetings,

I am Expert Programmer Dinesh Singh, of India. Due to certain political
disagreements with PayPal, I am unable to receive $1,000,000 payment for much
work I have done. If you will assist me to receive this money through your
account (PayPay -> your account -> my account) I will give you 5% ($50,000).
Please reply promptly with your bank account number and routing number that I
may do the needful.

Gratefully,

Expert Programmer Singh

------
shabda
Don't you love it when they have _0_ comments posted on their blog post.

"Comments are moderated and generally will be posted if they are on-topic and
not abusive. For more information, please see our "

\- Guy with ~45K$ of _Paypal money_ , and massively pissed of right now at

1\. Lack of communication. (Found it via blogs.) 2\. No Email back from
support.

~~~
paraschopra
It is more likely due to timezone issues - it must be night there, that is why
no one to approve comments

~~~
shabda
Hard to believe, I first read that post after reading pluggdin,
[http://www.pluggd.in/paypal-india-outage-no-payments-to-
or-f...](http://www.pluggd.in/paypal-india-outage-no-payments-to-or-from-
india-297/), and that post has been up for at least 24 hrs now. In all
fairness, the comments must have been scathing. I know I cant bring myself to
be polite to anyone at Paypal if I meet them now.

~~~
braindead_in
Some speculation about RBI documents and stuff going on there. If that's true
then it might take months before the suspension is lifted.

------
vinodlive
A lot of web masters in India receive their payments through Paypal. Everybody
is stuck.

~~~
braindead_in
Safety in numbers. Hopefully the money won't disappear from the PayPal
account.

~~~
SingAlong
_I’m writing to let you know that personal payments to and from India..._

I read this line. But does that also mean that I also cannot send a cheque to
myself? If thats blocked too, then it really worries me.

------
bjplink
This issue is starting to cause some widespread panic on the Digital Point
forums. I had some outsource work done for me there and I've tried two times
to get my payment to go through and each time it's been reversed and I've been
credited back the amount spent.

It's made it impossible to get anything done over there, at least for the time
being, as more and more of DP's user base is located in India.

------
parmgrewal
does this is why the fund transfer i made on 27 jan is not showing in my bank
account. contacted paypal but no reply.

~~~
braindead_in
Same here. It was supposed to be credited by 4th Feb, but nothing till now.
The response I got from support was they can initiate a trace after 2 weeks.
But that wont work too I guess since they have suspended all bank transfers.

------
sireat
Last time I had a need(this was a few years back) there was a myriad of
companies you could use to send money from US to India. Some of them had major
backers. Back then Paypal wasn't really a big player in India.

How much has this changed lately?

------
ohashi
Sounds like a good opportunity to open bank accounts in another country? Or
could you paypal it to another account and have them withdraw and wire cash?

------
braindead_in
looking for more info. please share.

------
moon_of_moon
I'm guessing security issues. Of the funding of guns and bombs kind.

